# morning convicts



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Went for an long wade today with little success.however i did manage to find some not so hungry convicts.i must have cast at least too 20 or so and only hooked up twice but the the one's i landed were a couple of Bluto's.this is the biggest one.check the fly in its mouth.cPr.....


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Wowzers! What a fight that must've been! Congrats on a great morning....


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

yes sir,i was using my new used 5wt i got from skiffstiff.good way to break it in


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Those guys are beautiful . . . and strong. Musta been fun!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Great report! A 5wt must have made for a really interesting fight!


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Joe. T. said:


> yes sir,i was using my new used 5wt i got from skiffstiff.good way to break it in


 good job on the sheepies! all skiffstiff rods have the skiffstiff mojo!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Gotta love mojo....


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Texas permit*

Joe T,
Glad to see that the rod is working out for you.Nice fish and pics.

SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks, was really impressed with the way it cast.lookin forward to getting some more of these hogs in the coming months.as you can see they love the crack fly also.cPr


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Texas permit*

I thought that fly looked familiar.I got lucky and caught two while I was fishing with Flynut awhile back on that same fly pattern.
Skiffstiff


----------

